# Günstige AiO aktuell in E-Bay und Amazon für Intel



## Highspeed30 (25. November 2017)

*Günstige AiO aktuell in E-Bay und Amazon für Intel*

Hi Leute, 

bin gerade über etwas in Amazon bzw auch E-Bay gestolpert.
Eine Günstige AiO Wasserkühlung von Kibel angeboten als Cooler Master Liquid All in One Wasserkühlung.
Der Preis beläuft sich bei E-Bay Neu auf 29,90 Euro.
Was meint Ihr ?
Kaufen? Lassen? 

Link: 
Cooler Master Liquid All in One Wasserkuhlung 12cm CPU Kuhler Intel [683293] NEU  | eBay


----------



## Salatsauce45 (25. November 2017)

*AW: GÃ¼nstige AiO aktuell in E-Bay und Amazon fÃ¼r Intel*

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen, es gibt nicht mal Infos davon auf Geizhals -> OEM Ware. So wie es ausschaut hat auch jeder 20€ Kühler genauso viel Wumps wie diese 'Wasserkühlung'
Hol dir lieber den Brocken 2 PCGH, ist grad im Angebot
Alpenfohn Brocken 2 PCGH, CPU-Kuhler


----------



## Highspeed30 (25. November 2017)

*AW: GÃ¼nstige AiO aktuell in E-Bay und Amazon fÃ¼r Intel*

NeNe danke ich habe einen NH-D15 und eine Enermax AiO in meinen Rechnern nur für meine Basteleien oder für meinen Mediaserver als kleine Lösung denke ich das der Preis doch recht interessant ist


----------



## Chimera (26. November 2017)

*AW: Günstige AiO aktuell in E-Bay und Amazon für Intel*

Ist die einfachste CoolerMaster AIO, jedoch ist diese eigentlich nicht für den Retailmarkt gedacht, sondern eben für OEM. Heisst auch: man hat keinen Garantieanspruch bei CM, da es eben keine reguläre Verkaufsware ist. Zum basteln oder so, ja, dafür kann man sie sicher noch gut nutzen oder wenn man einfach mal schauen will, was man mit so nem Teil alles anstellen kann


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2017)

*AW: Günstige AiO aktuell in E-Bay und Amazon für Intel*

Erstaunlich finde ich da eher den Preis der AiO... Ich mein, da wird zwar das Billigste vom Billigsten verbaut sein, aber wenn der die AiO für 29,99€ inklusive Versand anbieten kann, will ich die Gewinnmargen der üblichen Retail-AiOs garnicht erst wissen...


----------

